# Savannah area boat ramps



## bilgerat (Apr 20, 2010)

Ive never boated or fished the area and I now have a free 
place to keep a small boat in Savannah near Armstrong atlantic university , Id like some info on where to launch that is close the there and halfway safe {for the truck and trailer}, and a good place to get bait, tackel and fishing info
Thanks


----------



## tcb294 (Apr 20, 2010)

You have two choices around ASU.  Coffee Bluff has a hoist, great tackle store, bait.  Captain Ray will give you pointers and let you know what's bitting.  If you prefer to launch from a ramp Bells landing is close.

Coffee Bluff Fish Camp
Take Exit 94 east on GA HWY 204 for 8.9 miles to Holland Drive. Turn right 0.5 miles to White Bluff Road. Turn
right 3.2 miles to marina at end of road. Note that White Bluff Road becomes Coffee Bluff Road. Facility
provides hoist lift launching (4,000 lb). Phone: (912) 925-9030.

or
Bell's Landing Boat Ramp
Take Exit 94 east on GA HWY 204 for 7.1 miles to Apache Avenue. Turn right for 0.6 miles to end of avenue.
Boat ramp and parking located on left. (One double-lane ramp).

Tom


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Coffee Bluff marina looks like a cool place , hows the hoist thing work ?


----------



## Mweathers (Apr 21, 2010)

Usually a nominal charge for a hoist, not sure what Coffee Bluff charges.  Does keep your trailer out of the salt, so if you don't use it all the time, it might be worth it.

Other ramps around Savannah:

Diamond Causeway:  Probably the best ramp in Savannah.  Crowded on the weekends, good water at all tides.  Bandy's is open at 7am and has frozen and live bait.

Thunderbolt:  Northeast side of the bridge.  Adams bait shop has live and frozen bait.  Very tricky at low tide, the ramp falls off.  I would stay away except for 1/2 tides or more.

Islands Expressway:  Northeast side of the ICW.  NO water at low tide.  Don't recommend it.

Turners Creek:  Old Wilmington Island road.  West side of the bridge, turn to the left going east.  Good ramp, long no wake zone to the Wilmington River.  Joey's bait house at Hogans has live bait.  Crowded on the weekend.

Lazaretto Creek:  West side of the last bridge going to Tybee.  Good ramp at all tides.  There have been some issues with trailers and vehicles being stolen or broken into there.

Houlihan:  Ga 21 on the west side of the bridge before you go into SC.  Good water at all tides, Larry's bait shop is before you get to it from the Garden City side.  Pretty far up the river, and you have to go through Downtown unless you know your way through the back.

Hope these help.

Mike


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 21, 2010)

wow thanks for the info, Bells landing is just around the corner from My brotheres place where Im going to keep the boat, so Im going to start there and then branch out after I learn that area.


----------



## Nautical Son (Apr 21, 2010)

The hoist fees at Coffee Bluff are $1 per foot, that means 16 ft boat is $16....the ramp at Bells is within a stones throw from AASU.

I live on Coffee Bluff if you need some pointers pm me.


----------



## PROLINE JIM (Apr 21, 2010)

The hoist is the way to go,I'd drive twenty miles and pay two dollars a foot to keep my trailer out of the salt.Trailer repairs get very expensive and after so long you can't repair it. I guess it's like the Fram comercial"Pay me now or Pay me later"


----------



## mhg (Apr 21, 2010)

I like to use bells landing
not many trucks and never a wait to launch or retrieve
only draw back is no water hose for a quick wash down
If you need bait or other items coffe bluff marina is on the way out
Mike


----------

